# Car Frame Removal



## tony1225 (Feb 22, 2014)

What would you guys bid to remove this car frame?


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

tony1225 said:


> What would you guys bid to remove this car frame?


100 bucks if it's a roller , meaning I could take it to the nearest scrap yard by dragging it behind the truck and recoup some cost in scrap?..300 if I had to cut it up or flatbed it.....


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

100 to trailer 350 to cut up and bring it to the nearest scrap yard


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

According to HUD's definition that frame is considered a vehicle. HUD allows $210 for the removal of vehicles. I would start there and increase the price if justified.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> According to HUD's definition that frame is considered a vehicle. HUD allows $210 for the removal of vehicles. I would start there and increase the price if justified.


I wouldn't even go that cheap. I'd be $350.00 all day and i'd let some scrapper come fetch it.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I wouldn't even go that cheap. I'd be $350.00 all day and i'd let some scrapper come fetch it.


Yup...What he said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Scrap yards here wont touch it without a sheriffs paperwork stating it is of salvage or abandoned value! Do your homework. I had a cab of a pick up that was cut off at the door posts and windshield posts. Scrap yard turned me away and I had to get a cop to come over and begrudgingly fill out the paperwork. ONLY word he spoke was REALLY !


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Every state I have been it, scrap yard will take it with no title as long as there is no engine bolted to the frame or trans...IOW, all one has to do is yank the engine. There is no engine in this frame only. Never heard of a scrap yard turning something like this away...


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Every state I have been it, scrap yard will take it with no title as long as there is no engine bolted to the frame or trans...IOW, all one has to do is yank the engine. There is no engine in this frame only. Never heard of a scrap yard turning something like this away...


I know of two scrap yards in CT that if you don't have a title for the vehicle they will not take it unless it have been cut up engine or not.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

In many states, the lack of a VIN tag makes all the difference.


----------

